# How to Cap!



## SloppyJ (Feb 24, 2012)

I posted this in another thread but figured more people would be able to see it here. I hope this makes sense. 

For the purpose of this thread lets say you wanted to cap var. 


Okay here's how you do it. First thing is first. You *MUST* understand that different substances have different densities. From math class: Mass x Volume = Density. What this boils down to is that 1g of creatine isn't going to have the same volume as 1g of var. 

Get "The Capsule Machine" and some 00 caps. You must use a filler in order to make this work. Creatine is a great filler with var. You also need a mortar and pestle and a digital scale. 

The capsule machine makes 24 caps. So weigh 24 empty caps. Weigh 24 caps filled with creatine. Then weigh 24 caps with pure var in them. Subtract the weight of the empty caps and divide by 24 to get the weight of each powder in 1 cap. Lets say the creatine is 525mg and the var is 420mg. Set up an equation like this:

420mg var - - - - - 50mg Var (use whatever dose you want)
_____________ = __________________________________

525mg creatine - - - - X amount of creatine per cap


Cross multiply:

420x=26250

x=25250/420

x=62.5 mg of creatine. 

What this means is that 50mg of var and 62.5mg of creatine occupy the same volume. 

Subtract the 62.5 from your initial creatine measurement of 525 which yields 462.5mg.

So in each cap of var dosed at 50mg you need 462.5mg of creatine and 50mg of var. 


THIS IS THE ONLY WAY TO ACCURATELY CAP! Don't believe all the other shit you read. If you have common sense this should make sense to you. 

After you figure all of this out, you need to mix the creatine and var together. You must compound them a certain way for it to work best. Start with all of your var. Say it's 10g. Then mix in 10g of creatine. Mortar and pestle the shit out of that. Then add in 20g more creatine and repeat. Only add in what you have already mixed. Ie... total mixture is at 10g var + 90g creatine = 100g that has already been mortar and pestled. Add in up to 100g creatine and mix it again. Then next time you can add in up to 200g of creatine and so on. This is the correct way to compound a substance. 

***Disclaimer****
These numbers are completely made up. Do your own calculations to determine your required amounts.


----------



## Hench (Feb 24, 2012)

Great post J, I'll put this to good use soon.


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks man. Just want to make sure people know how to do it right.


----------



## acemon (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks for the great post SloppyJ!!


----------



## brundel (Feb 25, 2012)

Geometric dilution  
video


----------



## TJTJ (Feb 25, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> ...THIS IS THE ONLY WAY TO ACCURATELY CAP! Don't believe all the other shit you read. If you have common sense this should make sense to you...



Well if their common sense knows algebra, then yeah. hahaha

Nice post dude.


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 25, 2012)

Brundel thank you. Geometric Dilution is the name of the compounding I was talking about. I just couldn't recall the name off of the top of my head. 

Thanks TJ!


----------



## Thresh (Feb 26, 2012)

Great thread. 


5"10
200lbs
BF = around 15% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## basskiller (Feb 26, 2012)

why not just fill one cap full of var and then creatine (or whatever you wish to use as a filler), weigh it and then times that weight by 24?  
 afterall, your not trying to get down to mcgs..  
The same variance you would get from measuring 24 caps  a dozen times would be similar to the variance you would get from one  a dozen times.


----------



## basskiller (Feb 28, 2012)

basskiller said:


> why not just fill one cap full of var and then creatine (or whatever you wish to use as a filler), weigh it and then times that weight by 24?
> afterall, your not trying to get down to mcgs..
> The same variance you would get from measuring 24 caps  a dozen times would be similar to the variance you would get from one  a dozen times.



I can't edit so it seems.. you don't fill the one with var...LOL I was in a rush 
decise how much var you want to run , X's that by 50 or how ever many your capsule machine holds  

But you can fill just one capsule full of your filler and in this case I would use creatine as they are similar in texture and size.. both like fine gritty salt  and will mix well 
then times that by 50 (or the number of caps your machine holds) 
take the filler number and subtract the var number and you have your ratio 

I use different fillers to match to consistancy of the item i want to cap.. match the consistancy and thebetter your capsules will have equal proportions of (and in this case) var to filler in each cap


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 23, 2012)

basskiller said:


> why not just fill one cap full of var and then creatine (or whatever you wish to use as a filler), weigh it and then times that weight by 24?
> afterall, your not trying to get down to mcgs..
> The same variance you would get from measuring 24 caps  a dozen times would be similar to the variance you would get from one  a dozen times.




I do all 24 because I feel that gives a better representation of what you're actually going to get. And being precise is the name of the game here. However, I just did up a little bit of var myself and only had enough to fill a few caps to see what the ratio would be. So I filled 6 with var. After I did my calculations. I was only off 2% by doing it the way basskiller listed. So that might be easier. 

But with my machine, it's easier to fill 24 than it is to fill 4 or anything else. I'm trying to conserve all of the powder I can. I don't want a bunch falling through the machine and onto my tray i have it on below.


BTW, thanks for posting in here bro. It makes me feel good for you to post in one of my threads. The legend himself!


----------

